
Ask HN: If you were asked to design Mathematics courses - m33k44
Hello Everyone!<p>Say, you were asked to design Mathematics courses for children aged 5 to 18. How would you design the courses? What would you include in these courses at each year?<p>I am also interested in hearing from participants on this forum who think that they are not mathematically inclined or have a fear for mathematics; it will be fantastic information to understand how you will design the courses so that it is made more accessible to all.<p>Thank you!
======
tokenadult
I would start by largely imitating the courses that already exist in the
country of Singapore. They are pretty good examples of international best
practice, and they are available in English, the language of school
instruction in Singapore.

[https://www.singaporemath.com/Singapore_Math_s/331.htm](https://www.singaporemath.com/Singapore_Math_s/331.htm)

